
Google Play Music will begin shutting down in September - canada_random1
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/4/21354136/google-play-music-shut-down-end-service-youtube-music-date
======
metiscus
The replacement is demonstrably worse than play music. Play music had good
recommendations and a reasonable interface. I don't understand why google
keeps doing this to good products that under any other organization would be
front line.

~~~
dirtnugget
Probably because they keep replacing products with other products and don’t
want to maintain "old" products. Not saying this is a good thing.

------
AcerbicZero
Hah, I knew sooner or later Google would kill it off. Songza was a great buy,
(They did semi-curated musical playlists by genre/mood/etc) had a better name,
and made "Google play music" actually semi-decent.

Then Google let it sit, and rot, and die slowly on the vine over the past ~4
years. Guess its off to Spotify.

------
hbcondo714
Previous discussion here from a couple weeks ago. I thought Google is
transitioning Play Music to YouTube Music?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24057146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24057146)

